# ****ing hate school



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

I ****ing hate school, it's the most horrible place in life. I am currently the second year of high school and I am barely managing my classes, I will definetly fail gymnastics. My friends suck, they lack any kind of empathy. The whole school system is not for everybody I am sure I could do great in school, actully almost every teacher told me I can get easy A's if I just try. I know it will be worth it in the long run, I just hate it so much.

I often fantasize about killing myself but I am too much of a ***** to do it. Also my family would get ****ed over. I have intelligance yet no good way to use it, I have feelings but no way to show them. I cry alone, I wonder why I where even born. Is there a point of anything!?


----------



## sarahferreira (Jan 18, 2015)

i feel the exact same.. high school literally makes me want to kill myself yet i'm still forced there everyday -_- everything we do seems pointless and i have no interest in any of my classes or the people there. 
i suggest just trying to get through it and not being too concerned about grades. if you score averagely and graduate, thats better than completely dropping out.
Good luck.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh man that's rough. The first half of high school was a nightmare for me too, I had suicidal thoughts then too. My friend was lucky enough to drop out and get her education by correspondence. My parents didn't let me do that though, but I survived the 4 years. This is just a small chunk of your life even though it feels like eternity in hell. It will be over soon don't worry! Hang in there. You will meet people that aren't horrible soon. 
Never give up!!


----------



## scubadiver007 (Dec 27, 2014)

When I was at college (16-18yrs) I deliberately chose not to have friends and plunged myself into doing the best I could with my A levels (no, not that kind lol).

I did better than I expected (especially with maths) but I ended up going to a university and wasting two years of my life. It all sort of worked out in the end but I am still feeling the consequences 20 years later.

So my suggestion is: forget the friends and concentrate on the studies. As far as your own life is concerned they aren't important.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel similarly. I despise school because of the fact that social phobia and school really don't mix at all, lol. All of the social interaction is horrible. I have no friends. I'm a perfectionist who perfectionism is so bad, it borderlines with OCD. I'm always anxious there school and school is always throwing a myriad of horrifying twists and turns to keep me as anxious as possible. I currently have to deal with the anxiety of having a teacher who exhibits a sexual fetish. I have to deal with constant worry and unease about my appearance and smell. I have to deal with being anxious to eat and drink at school. Constant worry that somebody is going to talk to me and embarrass me.

Yeah, school is horrible.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well thank god high school doesn't last forever.  You're going to be okay. Hang in there. I was a "fake it till you make it" guy back in high school. I didn't like being that guy but it got me to the top.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah i agree with u completely!!! Highschool was the worst 4 years of my life, and the saddest part was i was lonely and depressed and angry at school, and wanted to be left alone alot of the time and get up and walk away from my friends or ignore them. Then i'd come home and be depressed. Vicious circle. I dno which situation was worse. Home or school. Its just one big depressing blur.


----------



## DRockBottom (Feb 1, 2015)

Worst 4 years of my life, I would rather die most painful death than do it all over again.
I was forced to go every day, I didn't learn anything there, If I didn't go to HS maybe now I wouldn't have severe SA or severe Depression.

If you are not brainwashed, delusional slave then you will have hard time in there.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

It gets a little better over time, but high school ain't the best days of your life


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> It gets a little better over time, but high school ain't the best days of your life


Oh, trust me, those are way better times compared to university...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't care about anything but just to pass school.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

scilentor said:


> Oh, trust me, those are way better times compared to university...


The workload can get tougher and the lack of structure can throw you, especially if you were smart enough to be able to coast through high school, but your peers are almost certainly nicer, your doing a subject you like (if you choose wisely. Choose your course very carefully, and make sure its something you won't be sick to death of after 3 years of tedious essays) and the people there generally want to be there


----------



## buutenks (Mar 15, 2012)

School eh,i wish i was back in school,i never hated it i enjoyed it since i was lazy so i disliked working.So coming hom and jumping on pc and play was always fun.Or when i was younger,coming home and playing with kids outside.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I know how you feel, man... I have no friends at all in school and just sit and fantasize/draw or something else... i usually am on the verge of crying by the end of most school days... just 3 more years... just 3 more years...


----------



## Gohmer (Aug 28, 2013)

I had those same feelings when I was in high school and they got so bad that I dropped out and took online classes. That did not help my social anxiety at all, and in fact made it worse. 
If I could I'd redo it and force myself to go to school even if it is misery. Just being in a social setting can be beneficial because at least you have the potential to meet somebody who can change your life for the better. All it takes is one genuine friend to make going to school something to look forward to. But then, maybe that's just me being hopeful.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Lonelyfalcon said:


> I ****ing hate school, it's the most horrible place in life. I am currently the second year of high school and I am barely managing my classes, I will definetly fail gymnastics. My friends suck, they lack any kind of empathy. The whole school system is not for everybody I am sure I could do great in school, actully almost every teacher told me I can get easy A's if I just try. I know it will be worth it in the long run, I just hate it so much.
> 
> I often fantasize about killing myself but I am too much of a ***** to do it. Also my family would get ****ed over. I have intelligance yet no good way to use it, I have feelings but no way to show them. I cry alone, I wonder why I where even born. Is there a point of anything!?


My experience with social anxiety in school sucked as well, every day I felt dread and the anxiety weighting me down, I hoped I died in my sleep every night. Wish I was on medication then, my life in high school would have been such a great, fun, exiting dream memory, instead of the constant **** pain I felt just because I was plagued with social anxiety. Medication is my lifesaver. Thank you God, and the medicine creators, pharmaceuticals, chemistry researchers, thank you I owe my life to you and I will donate my body to science when I leave this earth, amen. **** I wish I could go back in time on medication and go to high school, 4th, 5th, 6th of elementary school when all the **** started, and middle school, and the beginning years of my community college. The beauty of anxiety-free life.


----------

